# Please help with synthesis of A-OIL



## diminutoelfo (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello everyone. I have a doubt, I have found a speed that comes very liquid. I want to know if the surplus is A-OlL, since I have a considerable amount of liquid.
It has a strong "fishy" smell and the ph is equal to or greater than 10.


----------



## rickyrick

try to neutralize it with sulphuric acid and see if it crashes out


----------



## diminutoelfo

This is a picture of the liquid. how do I have to add sulfuric acid? How much?


----------



## ACAB

The salting of the amphetamine freebase is usually done with a sulfuric acid:isopropanol mixture of 1:5 until the solution has reached a pH of 6-7, also the freebase should be mixed with isopropanol. Use a syringe to add the acid drop by drop towards the end.
Stir the solution, the amphetamine sulfate should be visible from the first drop in the solution, if the solution is too thick add more isopropanol to mix it better. Hope this helps you.


----------



## diminutoelfo

Then I have to: 
1º Make a solution of sulfuric acid with isopropanol 1/5 100ml sulfuric acid + 400ml isopropanol 
2º I add the previous mixture drop by drop to the liquid of the photo (the possible A-OIL) 
How can I know if I have added enough? When the PH is 6 or 7? Is there any risk in mixing isopropanol with sulfuric acid? 
Sorry for so many questions, but my level of English is a bit basic and I want to understand 100% the process. 
Greetings and thank you very much bro


----------



## ACAB

First: Concentrated sulfuric acid is not completely harmless, be sure to wear goggles and gloves during the activity.

The sulfuric acid and the isopropanol must be as free of water as possible.

If you use pH paper, before testing the freebase solution, wet the pH paper with distilled water, this will guarantee an accurate result.

I would take a smaller amount for testing.
For example, mix 10ml of your possible freebase (A-oil) with 30ml of isopropanol.

Then mix the acid solution with 2ml of sulfuric acid and 10ml of isopropanol. Here add the sulfuric acid slowly to the isopropanol, be careful it gets hot. Use a syringe. If the amount is not enough, simply mix a new acid solution and continue.

The freebase (A-oil) is basic with a pH greater than or equal to 10, with the acid we neutralize the base to a maximum of pH6 (neutral), anything below this would reduce the yield and the sulfate will turn reddish.

So once you reach pH 7-8 proceed carefully, and always mix the freebase solution well after adding the acid, as I said before, if it becomes too thick add more isopropanol, even if it should be 100ml 

Separate the obtained sulfate with a filter and dry well.

I would do one more two cleaning steps depending on the situation, if the sulfate is clean you can consume it immediately. Caution very pure


----------

